# Honeymoons



## Clueless

What's everyone doing? 

I still have no idea and would appreciate some suggestions. We are sort of flexible on budget at the moment, so cheap and expensive options are both welcome :thumbup:

We've got a couple of weeks off work after the wedding (in April if you can't be bothered to work it out from the ticker :rofl:).


----------



## africaqueen

Me and My Husband got married on Saturday and we spent our wedding nite in a castle in the bridal suite which was lovely but we cnt take a honeymoon intill around end of march now as i start a new job in Jan an that was when we were going to go somewhere but il be training new entrants so i cnt go now :-( we are looking to go somewhere in the carribbean for 10 days of pure relaxation! will need it by then 

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

We're off to Cuba for a fortnight, its costing an arm and a leg but it will be worth it


----------



## Linzi

Dont go to Seher Resort and Spa in Turkey.

x


----------



## EstelSeren

It depends on what you want from a honeymoon really.
I've heard that originally a honeymoon was drinking mead/eating honey every day for a cycle of the moon after the wedding and it's still a fairly workable idea if you're not keen on travelling. 
You could sit down and chat about places that you've always wanted to visit but haven't been able to, or you could return to a destination that's special to you as a couple if there is one. A lot of people go for exotic beach holidays but if you prefer city breaks then perhaps that would be a better option. You don't need to go abroad either! We looked at hotels and B&Bs in the Peaks, although even that's outside our budget:dohh:! Wales, Scotland and Ireland have a lot to offer too.
As far as I'm concerned, I don't care whether we go away or stay at home as long as we have a relaxing week together to enjoy each others company and just generally being newly weds!:cloud9:

Hope that's a little bit of help!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Clueless

EstelSeren said:


> I've heard that originally a honeymoon was drinking mead/eating honey every day for a cycle of the moon after the wedding and it's still a fairly workable idea if you're not keen on travelling.

Loving that :rofl:

We are both a bit too indecisive for our own good :wacko: 

Reckon we're going to have to combine some beach and city stuff as we get bored quite easily. Though I don't tan in the slightest so am not bothered where, but do like the heat...:headspin: Arrggghhh I give up


----------



## mrsraggle

We had a tight budget so spent 2 weeks in Sharm el Sheikh. It was lovely though. Mopre about spending time alone together than anything else!


----------



## babybump2010

We are going to the Maldieves for 11 days!! Costing a fair amount but its once in a life time and we both wanted something peacefull sunny and relaxing where we could just spend time together!!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We are hopefully going to Egypt for a couple of weeks & doing one week on a cruise up the nile and another week at a nice hotel, just trying to find somewhere really lovely.

Too many people keep telling me bad stories about food poisoning though! Grr!

xXx


----------



## bubbles

We went to Gran Canaria, a place called Puerto Mogan. It is absolutely beautiful and we have recommended it to a few people who have gone and LOVED it. We stayed at the Cordial Mogan Playa hotel


----------



## emilyjean

We're going to Couples Swept Away in Negrill, Jamaica.

https://www.couples.com/12sw/index.html

Only 11 days away!


----------



## mtemptress

hi girlies
we went to tenerife for a week in first week of september09, it was gorgeous, stayed in a place called costa adeje it was gorgeous, £900 for 2 of us just roo, tho, but didnt need to worry about it being nasty due to cheapness it was amazing , it doesnt matter where you go as long as your there together we got told we were being stupid for going to tenerife and why not go somewhere like seychelles aldives etc, but we wanted to go there as garunteed weather , go where ya budget takes you . we asked for money for gifts so we could get euros for hols ended up with £1700 so did well but only spent £900 on euros


----------



## emmajane

babybump2010 said:


> We are going to the Maldieves for 11 days!! Costing a fair amount but its once in a life time and we both wanted something peacefull sunny and relaxing where we could just spend time together!!!

We're off to the Maldives too. I can't wait. It looks amazing, doesn't it?


----------



## MrsVenn

We went to Disneyland Paris for 4 days the week after and then went to WDW in Florida for a fortnight - would highly recommend it.

We've both been fortunate to have visited some very nice places in the world and just didn't fancy a beach holiday, hence why we chose Florida, it was absolutely brilliant! We stayed at the Grand Floridian for part of it and had a honeymoon suite, was perfection.


----------



## princess_bump

we're getting married on our honeymoon! we're off too disneyland florida, staying in the world swan and dolphin for two weeks. we're looking forward to a combination of lots of relaxing and seeing the parks. for us, it's great as it combines our dream wedding location with showing our daughter florida and disney :cloud9:


----------



## babybump2010

emmajane It does indeed!!!! Where abouts are you going?? We are going to Lilly Beach Resort, Huvahendhoo. We can't wait now!!! :cloud9::happydance:

princess_bump & MrsVenn I have been to Florida a few times and took my OH in 2008 just before christmas it was his first time and he LOVED it!!! You'll have a fab time! :happydance:


----------



## emmajane

Ooo I don't know that one. We're going to Chaaya Lagoon Hakuraa Huraa as they have overwater bungalows we can afford! I am so excited. Don't think I have ever been so excited for a holiday!! Sad isn't it?! Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## babybump2010

emmajane said:


> Ooo I don't know that one. We're going to Chaaya Lagoon Hakuraa Huraa as they have overwater bungalows we can afford! I am so excited. Don't think I have ever been so excited for a holiday!! Sad isn't it?! Hope you have a lovely time.

OO Thats one looks gorgeous!!!!! I know what you mean tho. We have compromised and are having a lagoon villa which is ahalf over water half on beach as we couldn't afford the water bungalows!! I think the only other time we were this excited about a holiday was when we went to Disney Florida!!! It's once in a life time tho so I think we are allowed to be overly excited!!! Hope you have a lovely time to, when do you go?? Ours isn't untill JULY!!!!


----------



## emmajane

Wow yours looks amazing. We go on the 28th Feb. :) We are actually leaving our boys with our parents for the week so I am slightly nervous about that but just can't wait. Are you going to Scuba or dive?


----------



## babybump2010

:) OOo not long for you then!!! We are also going on a Sunday with Emirates!! 
I am sure your little ones will have a great time with your parents but I can imagine it is difficult to leave them We haven't got any los yet are still WTT!! We will probably just snorkle as neither of us have been diving before, what about you??


----------



## emmajane

Me neither. My OH has been diving before but I've never done either. Wondered whether to but stuff to snorkel with before we left or use the stuff they lend out. What do you think?


----------



## babybump2010

It says that at ours we get snorkle equiptment provided so we are going to use that. I would check it says you get your equiptment an use theirs saves you the expense of buying it and then trying to pack it to get it there!! :)


----------



## katycam

We are going to America, doing a trip to Forks and La Push (Twilight <3 )


----------



## kitty1987

We are getting married in dcember so going to honeymoon about 6 months later in the summer. We want to go to italy OH loves art and I love the buildings there


----------



## subaru555

We're going away for a week (undecided) and then coming back to have a 2nd reception, and then going travelling across Canada for our honeymoon! Our gift list is Canadian Dollars.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

VEGAS :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are Going to the Maldieves For a fortnight Cant wait lol only 1 year 3 months to go hehe! x


----------



## EstelSeren

We'll be spending a couple of days in London in the week following the wedding. We'll be going to see Les Mis and have the following day to look around. I'm really looking forward to it!! It'll be our first actual holiday together since we got together- I don't really count going to music festival with friends or visiting family as holidays! :happydance::happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## porkypig

im already married but for our honeymoon we did 3 nights in miami and thern a 2 week caribbean cruise with royal caribbean. Best holiday of our lifes and now we dont want to do a 'normal' holiday!! xx


----------



## toffee87

QueenMummyToBe said:


> We are hopefully going to Egypt for a couple of weeks & doing one week on a cruise up the nile and another week at a nice hotel, just trying to find somewhere really lovely.
> 
> Too many people keep telling me bad stories about food poisoning though! Grr!
> 
> xXx

Don't worry, just make sure you read reviews on the hotel you're staying at. We stayed in the Grand Rotana, we managed to get it a week half board (5*) including flights and insurance for £409 each! We booked on a site called otbeach.com this was 4 years ago now, and I wouldn't risk booking seperately (it's like expedia) with what's going on with airlines! It was a stunning hotel, really nice staff, had NO trouble with stomachs at all. It's just a case of following common sense: don't eat anything that's been washed in their water, make sure it's cooked/looks and smells ok. 

I strongly recommend reading hotel reviews though!!!


----------



## Booga

OH and I are doing things so backward :dohh:

We're getting married in April, but not having our ceremony until winter, and we're having our "honeymoon" at Disney World this summer! It's all a matter of time and money constraints, though. Things are also a bit weird with our families right now too, so we figured it'd be best to wait until the dust settles to have everyone at our wedding ceremony.


----------

